# Confused on how to install K-Lath stucco paper



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

I am closing off a doorway to outside. Now, need to nail on K-Lath welded wire lath/paper, but am confused as heck. Webside is useless. 

Any tips/references appreciated. (I have a hunch its put on longways horizontal, not vertical, just as a start)


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

noquacks said:


> People,
> 
> I am closing off a doorway to outside. Now, need to nail on K-Lath welded wire lath/paper, but am confused as heck. Webside is useless.
> 
> Any tips/references appreciated. (I have a hunch its put on longways horizontal, not vertical, just as a start)


 

Expanded metal lath has a diamond shaped mesh. In order to form a proper holding base for stucco or plaster, the pockets formed by the mesh should face upward. The mesh should feel rough if you run your hand downward across it and smooth when running your hand upward.


Read more: DIY Expanded Metal Lath Installation | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/way_5765761_diy-expanded-metal-lath-installation.html#ixzz25uJGDF7d


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Canary,

I am not using diamond. I am using K-Lath. Home depot. K lath is NOT diamond. But thanks for trying to help......

Still confused.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Their website contains all of the information you need. I don't see why you say their website is useless.

http://www.klathwire.com/snapfiles/Woven_Wire_Installation_Instructions_2.pdf


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Their website contains all of the information you need. I don't see why you say their website is useless.
> 
> http://www.klathwire.com/snapfiles/Woven_Wire_Installation_Instructions_2.pdf


Thanks, bud, but (and sory for late reply) wopuld help v much if they could have gotten their engineer who came up with these instructions to include simple diagrams/pictures. Much of this terminology (weep, screed, ) if foreign to me, and a DIYer. 

Guess its better than nothing- but leaves much to interpretation, IMO.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Thanks, bud, but (and sory for late reply) wopuld help v much if they could have gotten their engineer who came up with these instructions to include simple diagrams/pictures. Much of this terminology (weep, screed, ) if foreign to me, and a DIYer.


Fair enough...
I do probably perceive their website differently than you do.


----------

